

Verizon Wireless to expose customers' browsing to advertisers - lettergram
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/verizon-wireless-to-expose-customers-browsing-to-advertisers-20140426-zqzzq.html

======
whoismua
Everyone wants what Google and Facebook are having.

Of course Verizon will offer assurances, remind us of their commitment to
privacy, have a privacy policy...and then push the way past the creepy line,
change the privacy policy little by little...

 _(waiting downvotes from Googlers and FB-ers. I don 't care. )_

~~~
argumentum
Google and Facebook are free services that make money from advertising. Last
time I looked at my Verizon FIOS and Verizon Wireless bills, they were
anything but free.

~~~
whoismua
Sure, but they can argue that your bill is cheaper because of this advertising
money they get. Ultimately, you decide whether to use them or not, just like
Google and Facebook tell you.

~~~
argumentum
Actually it's often _not_ your choice for broadband. There's no other option
but fios where my parents live. Because they have a protection racket going
with the city.

